# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Το ναυάγιο του Costa Concordia

## pantelis2009

*Costa Concordia: Ενας χρόνος μετά...*Ένας χρόνος συμπληρώνεται σήμερα από το ναυάγιο του κρουαζιερόπλοιου Costa Concordia όπου έχασαν τη ζωή τους 32 άνθρωποι και δύο συνεχίζουν ακόμη να συμπεριλαμβάνονται επίσημα στον κατάλογο των αγνοουμένων. Το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται μισοβυθισμένο κοντά στο νησάκι Τζίλιο, στο αρχιπέλαγος της Τοσκάνης. Το Costa Concordia, στο οποίο επέβαιναν 4.229 άνθρωποι, από τους οποίους 3.200 τουρίστες 60 διαφορετικών εθνικοτήτων και 1.000 μέλη πληρώματος, προσέκρουσε σε ύφαλο κοντά στο νησάκι Τζίλιο. Η επιχείρηση απομάκρυνσης του δεν έχει ακόμη ολοκληρωθεί και θεωρείται η μεγαλύτερη και μία από τις δυσκολότερες όλων των εποχών στο είδος της. Βασική προτεραιότητα αμέσως μετά το ναυάγιο ήταν η αποτροπή μιας οικολογικής καταστροφής καθώς η κακοκαιρία που επικρατούσε στην περιοχή τις πρώτες ημέρες δυσκόλευε αρκετά τις έρευνες και την προσπάθεια άντλησης των καυσίμων. Σε ό,τι αφορά στις ποινικές ευθύνες για το περιστατικό, περίπου στα μέσα Νοεμβρίου του 2012, ξεκίνησε η τρίτη καθοριστική δικάσιμος στο Γκροσέτο της κεντρικής Ιταλίας. Ο πλοίαρχος Φραντσέσκο Σκετίνο κατηγορείται για πολλαπλή ανθρωποκτονία εξ αμελείας και εγκατάλειψη του πλοίου πριν ολοκληρωθούν οι επιχειρήσεις διάσωσης. Ο ίδιος ωστόσο επιμένει ότι έκανε ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούσε για να βοηθήσει τους ναυαγούς.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Η υπερασπιστική γραμμή του πλοιάρχου είναι, βασικά, ότι 1) του δόθηκε εντολή από την εταιρεία να προσεγγίσει το νησί Τζίλιο από τόσο μικρή απόσταση, 2) εγκατέλειψε το πλοίο μόνον όταν καταλάβαινε ότι αυτό βούλιαζε και ο ίδιος θα πνιγόταν, και 3) δεν μπορούσε να προσφέρει τίποτε παραπάνω στους επιβάτες και το πλοίο. 
Είναι προφανές, βέβαια, ότι στον ένα χρόνο που πέρασε, η στρατηγική με τους δικηγόρους του είναι προσεκτικά χαραγμένη. 
Ως προς το πρώτο επιχείρημα, εγώ ξέρω ότι ο πλοίαρχος έχει την αποκλειστική ευθύνη για την πορεία του πλοίου, ό,τι και να λέει η εταιρεία. Αυτά, βέβαια, με βάση τους ελληνικούς νόμους. Εκεί στην Ιταλία δεν ξέρω τι γράφουν οι νόμοι, το βλέπω δύσκολο, όμως, να λένε διαφορετικά.
Ως προς τα άλλα επιχειρήματα, προφανώς όλο το βάρος θα πέσει στους μάρτυρες. Και στο θέμα αυτό, βέβαια, θα γίνονται πολλά μαγειρέματα...
Κατά τα λοιπά, ο πλοίαρχος έχει ζητήσει δικαστικά την επαναπρόσληψή του από την εταιρεία, η οποία και τον απέλυσε σχεδόν αμέσως μετά το ατύχημα.
Για να δούμε...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μιλωντας λιγο νωριτερα σημερα με την γειτονα..οι Ιταλοι εχουν αρχισει να προβληματιζονται με τα βυθισματα λεει στα πιθανα Ιταλικα λιμανια οπου θα υπηρχε ο καταλληλος χωρος ωστε να διαλυθει το δυσμοιρο το Κονκορντια,και εχουν αρχισει να επισκεπτονται μαζι με τους Αμερικανους του project ανελκυσης ,τη Τουρκια ωστε να δουν πως και εαν θα μπορεσει να διαλυθει εκει (πως θα ρυμουλκηθει και πως θα το συρουν εξω στη παραλια δηλαδη)..πιθανη περιοδος ολοκληρωσης ανελκυσης ο Οκτωβριος που μας ερχεται..

δεν σημαινει οτι θα διαλυθει εκει απλα εχουν αρχισει να ψαχνονται..και αναρωτιεμαι..τοσα εκατομμυρια δοθηκαν..δεν  το ειχαν υπολογισει?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Συνημμένη είναι η αναφορά πεπραγμένων με τα μέχρι τώρα ευρήματα από την διερεύνηση του ναυαγίου, όπως την έστειλαν οι ιταλικές αρχές στον IMO.

Αρκετά που μπορέι να σχολιαστούν.

 Ξενικώ από τη μια η παραδοχή ότι η απόκλιση από την πορέεία ήταν για να γίνει τζετζελές για τους επιβάτες, πρέπει να απασχολήσει τις εταιρείες ποιανού η γνώμη πρέππει να μετρά και σε ποιον πρέπει να πέφτουν οι πιέσεις στον καπετάνιο που έχει την ευθύνη για το ασφαλές ταξίδι ή στον Crouise Director που έχει ευθύνη να περνούν καλά οι επιβάτες.

Η παραδοχή ότι στη γέφυρα ήταν άλλα άτομα που δεν είχαν εργασία. Μπορέι αν μην αρέσει σε πολλούς που θέλουν να πηγαίνουν στη γέφυρα αλλά η γέφυρα δεν είναι παιδική χαρά και πρέπει να υπάρχουν περιορισμοί για την πρόσβαση των επιβατών.

Η διαπίστωση ότι χρησιμοποιούσαν χάρτη μεγάλης κλίμακας. ΝΑ υποθέσω ότι στην έρευνα αναφέρουν την κλίμακα στο ECDIS; ΚΑτά τη γνώμη μου φανερώνει υπερβολική εμπιστωσύνη στο ECDIS αφοί δεν έβαλαν πορεία προς κάποιο καταφανές σημείο στην ακτή και να εξεσφαλίσουν ξέρουν ότι η πορεία δεν περνά από ναυτιλιακούς κινδύνους.

Μεγάλο θέμα είναι το ότι με την κατάκλυση στου ηλεκτροστάσιο το βαπόρι έπαθε πλήρες μπλακάουτ και η εμέρτζενσι ηλεκτρομηχανή δεν συνδέθηκε στο δίκτυο.

Ένα άλλο σημείο είναι η αναντιστοιχία μεταξύ της ασφαλούς επάνδρωσης όπως ορίζεται στην SOLAS και του προσωπικού στη Muster List (του προσωπικού με καθήκωντα σε περίπτωση έκτακτης ανάγκης). Κατά τη γνώμη μου αναφέρεται στο ξενοδοχειακό προσωπικό και την εκπαίδευσή τους για περιπτώσεις ανάγκης.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Μεγάλο θέμα είναι το ότι με την κατάκλυση στου ηλεκτροστάσιο το βαπόρι έπαθε πλήρες μπλακάουτ και η εμέρτζενσι ηλεκτρομηχανή δεν συνδέθηκε στο δίκτυο.


Τώρα που κοιτάω αυτά που έγραψα (για μπλακάουτ) και φέρνω στο μυαλό μου τις φωτογραφίες του βαποριού βουλιαγμένου με τα φώτα αναμένα συνηδητοποιώ ότι δεν μετέφερα σωστά τα πρώτα συμεπράσματα από τη διερέυνηση.

Ας δούμε τι λέει για τις ηλεκτρομηχανές στην παράγραφο 20 (σρτη σελίδα 4 του pdf) :
The sequence of th functioning of the emergency diesel generator (black-out of the main electrical network, isolation of the emergency network and auttomatic starting of the emergency diesel generator) warrant an in-depth consideration, taking into account the high complexity of the electric production/distribution network and bearing in mind that the violent impact and enormous quantity of water that invaded the vital parts of the ship are critical aspects that generated uncontrolable cosequences and damage, even invisible, rigtly so impoderable.
ακι παρακ΄τω στην παργραφο 28 (σελίδα 7) λέει ότι έγιναν δοκιμές στο αδελφάκι του βαποριού Costa Favolosa για να δουν τη λειτουργία της εμερτζενσι ηλκρομηχανής.

Προαφανώς αναφέρεται σε συστήματα που έπερεπε να δουλέψουν με την εμερτζενσι και δεν δούλεψαν πιθανότατα λόγω βραχυκυκλωμάτων στο δίκτυο. Θα δουμε στο τελικό πόρισμα τα αποτελέσματα των δοκιμών. Δεν γράφει για μπλακάουτ όπως έγραψα.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Με αφορμή το ναυάγιο, η Διεθνής Ένωση Γραμμών Κρουαζιέρας (Cruise Lines International Association-CLIA), το Ευρωπαϊκό Συμβούλιο Κρουζιέρας (European Cruise Council-ECC), κι η Ένωση Ναυτιλίας Επιβατηγών (Passenger Shipping Association) υιοθέτησαν νέα πολιτική σύμφωνα με την οποία όλοι οι επιβαίνοντες σε κρουαζιερόπλοια υποχρεούνται να συμμετέχουν σε ασκήσεις, πριν τον απόπλου.
Αναφέρεται ως παράδειγμα η περίπτωση επιβάτη που υποχρεώθηκε να αποβιβαστεί από το κρουζιερόπλοιο MS Westerdam, λόγω "μη συμμόρφωσης" κατά τη διάρκεια τέτοιας υποχρεωτικής άσκησης (muster drill).
Περαιτέρω, στις 24/4/2012, η CLIA και το ECC θέσπισαν νέους κανόνες: 1) οι αξιωματικοί της γέφυρας πρέπει να συμφωνήσουν στην πορεία του πλοίου πριν τον απόπλου, 2) τα πλοία πρέπει να φέρουν περισσότερα σωσίβια, 3) η πρόσβαση στη γέφυρα πρέπει να είναι περιορισμένη.

Προκαλεί, πράγματι, εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι από την εποχή του Τιτανικού, δηλ. εκατό χρόνια πριν,  κάποια πράγματα τελούν ακόμα ...υπό συζήτηση.....

Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στα ελληνικά κρουζιερόπλοια. Στα πλοία της ακτοπλοϊας πάντως, μόνο στο "Πρέβελης" ξέρω ότι η γέφυρα είναι πραγματικά απρόσιτη. 

Πηγή: Wikipedia, Ελεύθερη μετάφραση από τα αγγλικά.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Ο ιταλός εισαγγελέας θα ζητήσει την παραπομπή του πλοιάρχου Σκετίνο και άλλων πέντε μελών του πληρώματος για διάφορα αδικήματα, το πιο σημαντικό από τα οποία είναι ανθρωποκτονία από αμέλεια.

Ο πλοίαρχος ισχυρίζεται ότι ο ύφαλος στον οποίο επέπεσε το πλοίο δεν υπήρχε στους χάρτες του πλοίου.  Αντίθετα, ειδικοί αντικρούουν ότι ο συγκεκριμένος ύφαλος είναι πασίγνωστος στην ναυσιπλοϊα.

Τα ιταλικά, και όχι μόνο, ΜΜΕ καταφέρονται με πολύ βαρείς χαρακτηρισμούς για τον Σκετίνο, κάτι που, βέβαια, δεν είναι αφύσικο για δυστυχήματα του είδους....  Και σε εμάς, κάπως έτσι γίνεται.

Η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία, κάτι που επίσης είναι σύνηθες, ρίχνει τα βέλη στον πλοίαρχο.  Δύσκολο, βέβαια, να πετύχει να απαλλαγεί από τις δικές της ευθύνες.  Μάρτυρες λένε ότι, όταν το πλοίο πήρε κλίση, οι σωσίβιες λέμβοι από τη μία πλευρά φράκαραν και δεν μπορούσαν να απασφαλιστούν προς τη θάλασσα.....
Η ίδια, εταιρεία, πάντως διαπραγματεύεται το ύψος του προστίμου που, ενδεχομένως, θα κληθεί να πληρώσει στο ποσό των 1,000,000€....

Πηγή: Η πιο κάτω ιστοσελίδα του Guardian.



http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/feb/25/costa-concordia-prosecutors-captain-manslaughter

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

*Διακανονισμός 1 εκατ. ευρώ για το ναυάγιο του Κόστα Κονκόρντια*
Τετάρτη, 10 Απριλίου 2013 

 Δεκτό έγινε το αίτημα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας Costa Crociere να καταβάλει ένα πρόστιμο ύψους 1 εκατ. ευρώ στο πλαίσιο μιας συμβιβαστικής συμφωνίας για να κλείσει η έρευνα για το ναυάγιο.

Η Ιταλίδα δικαστικός, Βαλέρια Μοντεσάρκιο, η οποία είναι αρμόδια για το φάκελο της προανάκρισης που διεξάγει η εισαγγελία του Γκροσέτο για το εν λόγω ναυάγιο αποδέχθηκε σήμερα το αίτημα.

Η απόφαση αυτή σημαίνει ότι η Κόστα, θυγατρική της αμερικανικής Carnival, δεν είναι πλέον κατηγορούμενη στην δίκη για το ναυάγιο του Κονκόρντια, την 16η Ιανουαρίου του 2012, το οποίο στοίχισε τη ζωή σε 32 επιβάτες και μέλη του πληρώματός του.

Στη δίκη πάντως θα προσαχθούν παρά τη συμφωνία ο κυβερνήτης του, Φραντσέσκο Σκετίνο, και μέλη του πληρώματος του κρουαζιερόπλοιου.

Η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρία αναγνώρισε, έτσι, ότι φέρει «αντικειμενική ευθύνη» για το τραγικό ναυάγιο στα ανοικτά της νήσου Τζίλιο πριν από δεκαπέντε μήνες, καθώς ο καπετάνιος Σκετίνο και ο υπεύθυνος της μονάδας διαχείρισης κρίσεων της εταιρίας, Ρομπέρτο Φεραρίνι —οι δυο κύριοι κατηγορούμενοι— ήταν υπάλληλοί της.

Ένας δικηγόρος της εταιρίας, ο Μάρκο Ντε Λούκα, δήλωσε ότι η συμφωνία αυτή είναι «λογική», ενώ παράλληλα έκανε σαφές ότι η Κόστα Κροτσιέρε θα μετατραπεί σε ενάγουσα στην δίκη, ζητώντας να αποζημιωθεί για την απώλεια του κρουαζιερόπλοιου.

ΠΗΓΗ: protothema.gr

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Σε εξέλιξη ντοκιμαντέρ στο ΣΚΑΙ  με πραγματικές βιντεοσκοπήσεις και φωτο από το δυστύχημα, σχεδόν λεπτό προς λεπτό. Επιβάτες καταθέτουν τις εμπειρίες τους.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

...Και το νησί Τζίλιο, μεταξύ άλλων, θα ζητήσει αποζημίωση από την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία για το περσινό τραγικό δυστύχημα.  Το αρχικό ποσό που θα αξιωθεί ανέρχεται σε 80 εκ.  Ευρώ, με επιφύλαξη, αφού, όπως δήλωσε ο εκπρόσωπος  των αρμοδίων αρχών του Τζίλιο, μετά την απομάκρυνση του ναυαγίου από το σημείο της προσάραξης, το ποσό μπορεί να αναπροσαρμοσθεί προς τα πάνω. Το νησί Τζίλιο επικαλείται σοβαρή ζημιά που υπέστη από το συμβάν, που περιλαμβάνει πτώση του τουρισμού.  Ακόμα, γίνεται λόγος για _" ανεπανόρθωτο πλήγμα στην ταυτότητα της νήσου, στην τουριστική του φήμη, και στο προφίλ του, αφού το νησί, μοιραία,  θα είναι πλέον  άρρηκτα συσχετισμένο  με το δυστύχημα"_. 
Ο πλοίαρχος, όπως έχουμε πει και σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα, έχει τα δικά του προβλήματα: κατηγορείται για ανθρωποκτονία από αμέλεια, πρόκληση ναυαγίου, εγκατάλειψη πλοίου, και άρνηση συνεργασίας με τις αρμόδιες αρχές. Ο δικηγόρος του θεωρεί ότι το μοναδικό λάθος του πλοιάρχου, τον οποίο στοχεύουν όλοι ως εξιλαστήριο θύμα, ήταν ότι έδειξε υπερβολικη και αφελή εμπιστοσύνη σε ανωτέρους του στην εταιρεία. Αν, πάντως, καταδικασθεί κατά το κατηγορητήριο, αντιμετωπίσει ποινές φυλάκισης έως είκοσι χρόνια. 
Το κερασάκι στην τούρτα: το "παράπονο" της εταιρείας που θεωρεί εαυτήν θύμα, μετά τα ανθρώπινα θύματα (πάλι καλά!!), διότι έχασε πλοίο αξίας 500 εκ. ευρώ....


Ιδές πηγή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τυχαία παρατήρησα στο marinetraffic ότι στις εργασίες ανέλκυσης του πλοίου συμμετέχει (ως βοηθητικό πλοίο βέβαια) και το "δικό μας" φέρρυ _GREEN SALINA_. Τις τελευταίες ημέρες τουλάχιστον κάνει συνεχή δρομολόγια από το νησάκι Τζίλιο, και πιό συγκεκριμμένα από το σημείο που βρίσκεται το CONCORDIA, προς τις απέναντι ακτές της Ιταλίας και το λιμάνι Santo Stefano. Πιθανόν να μεταφέρει προσωπικό ή απαραίτητο υλικό ναυλωμένο από την εταιρεία που έχει αναλάβει την ανέλκυση.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ! Δόθηκε στη δημοσιότητα το πόρισμα της επιτροπής διερεύνησης του ατυχήματος.

Μπορούμε να το διαβάσουμε *εδώ*.

Στο πόρισμα ξεκαθαρίζουν αρκετά πράγματα και βγαίνουν αρκετά πράγματα για συζήτηση.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ! Δόθηκε στη δημοσιότητα το πόρισμα της επιτροπής διερεύνησης του ατυχήματος.
> 
> Μπορούμε να το διαβάσουμε *εδώ*.
> 
> Στο πόρισμα ξεκαθαρίζουν αρκετά πράγματα και βγαίνουν αρκετά πράγματα για συζήτηση.


Διάβασα, όντως, πολύ ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα, κάνοντας ένα πρώτο "ξεφύλλισμα", γιατί, βέβαια, το έγγραφο είναι πολυσέλιδο, λεπτομερές, και θέλει χρόνο και ησυχία για  να σχηματίσεις πλήρη εικόνα.  Επίσης, αναμφισβήτητα πρόκειται για μετάφραση από το πρωτότυπο που  είναι, βέβαια, συνταγμένο στα ιταλικά.  Δυστυχώς, η τσάτρα-πάτρα μετάφραση σε πολλά σημεία έχει γίνει στο πόδι, με ασυνταξίες, χαμένες λέξεις κ.α., που καθιστούν προφανές ότι έγινε τάχιστα και πρόχειρα, χωρίς να ληφθεί υπόψη ότι θα διαβαστεί και από κάποιον που δεν μπορεί να υποθέσει τι γράφει το ιταλικό κείμενο...   :Uncomfortableness: 
Αυτό, πάντως, που μπορεί κάποιος εύκολα να διαπιστώσει είναι ότι αυτή *η έκθεση αποτελεί κόλαφο για τον* *πλοιάρχο, κάποιους αξιωματικούς και, εν τέλει, και για την ίδια την εταιρεία*.* Επισημαίνω χρακτηριστικά  ότι η εκ μέρους του πλοιάρχου πρόωρη εγκατάλειψη του πλοίου διαπιστώνεται ανεπιφύλακτα*.  
Για ένα  πρώτο "ρεζουμέ" διαβάστε *ιδίως από τη σελίδα 159* και έπειτα, και θα δείτε πώς κάποιες πλημμέλειες, αστοχίες, λάθη κάποιων ανεπαρκών ατόμων συνδέονται άμεσα, όχι απλά με το ναυάγιο καθαυτό, αλλά  και με την απώλεια των ανθρώπινων ζωών.    :Confusion: 

Είνσι γεγονός ότι με βάση αυτή την έκθεση μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε αρκετά θέματα...   :Nonchalance:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πρέπει να μεταφράστηκε και στα αγγλικά για να υποβληθεί, αφού είναι υποχρέωση της σημαίας να υποβάλει τα ευρήματα στον IMO σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό 21 της SOLAS:
(a) Each Administration undertakes to conduct an investigation of any casualty occurring to any of its
ships subject to the provisions of the present Convention when it judges that such an investigation may
assist in determining what changes in the present regulations might be desirable.*
(b) Each Contracting Government undertakes to supply the Organization with pertinent information
concerning the findings of such investigations. No reports or recommendations of the Organization based
upon such information shall disclose the identity or nationality of the ships concerned or in any manner fix
or imply responsibility upon any ship or person.

Υπήρχε μεγάλη γκρίνια από τη ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα για την καθυστέρηση του πορίσματος από τις ιταλικές αρχές. Αφού πρέπει να γίνουν αλλαγές στους κανονισμούς Να θυμήσω ότι ο κύριος σκοπός της διερέυνησης ενός ατυχήματος είναι η διερεύνηση των αιτίων ώστε να αποφεχθέι παρόμοιο ατύχημα.
Το γράφει και το πόρισμα όπως μπορούμε αν διαβάσουμε στη σελίδα IV (σελίδα 5 του pdf, μετά τα περιεχόμενα).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Υπήρχε μεγάλη γκρίνια από τη ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα για την καθυστέρηση του πορίσματος από τις ιταλικές αρχές.


Γκρίνια για ένα πόρισμα που εκδόθηκε μόλις ενάμισι χρόνο (και ούτε) από το ατύχημα ??? Πολύ βιάζονται. Χαλαρώστε λίγο βρε παιδιά !!! Για ελάτε καμμιά βόλτα από Ελλαδιστάν, να δείτε πορίσματα να εκδίδονται μετά από πέντε και έξι χρόνια. Να εκδίδονται με την έννοια της οριστικοποίησης και κλεισίματος των .....ερευνών, γιατί αν μιλάμε για δημοσιοποίηση στο ευρύ κοινό και μάλιστα σε "πολυσέλιδη και λεπτομερή μορφή", ούτε γι αστείο !!! Τα θέτουμε απλά είς το χρονοντούλαπον (ή χρονοσεντούκιον αν προτιμάτε), κειμήλιο δια τις επερχόμενες γενεές.......

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ένα παράδειγμα της γκρίνιας που ανέφερα μπορούμε να δούμε *εδώ* ας μην επεκταθούμε για τα δικά μας χάλια που υποτίθεται ότι έχουμε και ειδικό υπουργείο για τη ναυτιλία τρομάρα μας.

¨Ενα από τα πρώτα που θέλω να σχολιάσω έιναι ότι από ό,τι φαίνεται στη σελίδα 27 (32 στο pdf) και στο χάρτη από τη γέφυρα του βαποριού στη σελίδα 44 (49 του pdf) είχαν αποφασίσει να μην ακολουθήσουν τη πιο σύντομη ρότα περνώντας στα ανοιχτά, αλλά να περάσουν κοντά από το νησάκι, πριν ξεκινήσουν από το λιμάνι. Ίσως για να μην βλέπουν οι επιβάτες μαυρίλα αλλά κάποιο νησί.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .....είχαν αποφασίσει να μην ακολουθήσουν τη πιο σύντομη αλλά ρότα περάσουν κοντά από το νησάκι πριν ξεκινήσουν από το λιμάνι.


Παναγιώτη δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω τι εννοείς στην παραπάνω φράση σου (συντακτικά). Μήπως μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις ???

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω , πάντως, εγώ, διαβάζοντας τις σελίδες 27 και 28 της έκθεσης (όπως αριθμούνται επί του εγγράφου), είναι ότι υπήρχε μια προσωρινή έλλειψη ορθής επικοινωνίας μεταξύ του πλοιάρχου, του Α' αξιωματικού γέφυρας, και του πηδαλιούχου. Σε κάποια φάση, άλλες μοίρες δίνει πορεία ο πρώτος, άλλες ακούει ο δεύτερος, και άλλες εκτελεί ο τρίτος....  :Eek New: 
Επίσης, στο τέλος της σελίδας 27, αναφέρεται τηλεφώνημα του πλοιάρχου σε κάποιο άγνωστο άτομο, προκειμένου να πληροφορηθεί (ο πλοίαρχος) ποια  ακριβώς είναι η κοντινότερη ασφαλής απόσταση πλεύσης από την ακτή , στο ύψος της νήσου Τζίλιο.  Το άγνωστο άτομο στην άλλη της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής φέρεται να απαντά ότι η ασφαλής απόσταση είναι 0,3/0.4 του μιλίου, όπου δηλ. το βάθος επιτρέπει στο μεγάλο πλοίο την πλεύση.  Και, γεννιέται εδώ εύλογα το ερώτημα, ποιο ήταν το άτομο στο οποίο απευθύνθηκε ο πλοιάρχος για να πάρει αυτήν την πληροφορία, και γιατί δεν μπορούσε να βρει την απάντηση ο ίδιος....
Τελικά, φαίνεται ότι η απόσταση που κρατήθηκε από την ακτή ήταν μισό μίλι, που, όπως απεδείχθη, και αυτή δεν ήταν αρκετή....  :Barbershop Quartet Member:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Διόρθωσα το προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου μια και σβήσε-γράψε σβήστηκαν κάποιες λέξεις και είχε όντως χαθεί το νόημα.

Το θέμα της γλώσσας και της επικοινωνίας έιναι σημαντικό πρόβλημα με τα πολυεθνικά πληρώματα. Όντως φαίνεται ότι δεν μπορύσε αν καταλλάβει ο τιμονιέρης τις εντολές αλλά ούτε και οι άλλοι αξιωματικοί. Είχαμε συζητήσει *εδώ* ότι πια ένα ποιοτικό πλήρωμα θα πρέπει αν ξέρει άριστα εγγλέζικα και να είναι εξοικειωμένο με τις τυποιποιημένες φράσεις και διαδικασίες εποκοινωνίας του IMO (είχαμε συζητήσει *εδώ* για αυτές).

----------


## Eng

Παναγιωτη πολυ καλα και σωστα αυτα που λες με τα mix crews. Αλλα καποιες εκφρασεις "345 steady" ή "10 to port" ε δεν μπορω να πιστεψω πως το προβλημα επικοινωνιας στο κρουαζιεροπλοιο ηταν αυτο...  Τεσπα, θα διαβασω και θα δουμε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και όμως δεν μπορούσε να γίνει συνεννόηση ούτε σε αυτό όπως θα διάβασες (σελίδα 28, 33 στο pdf):

At 21:40:48 the Master orders, in English, ".. 325 .." the helmsman answers, to confirm the  order "..  315  ..", the  First  Deck  Officer intervenes  to  correct  the  interpretation  of  the helmsman  but  pronounces "..  335  .." then  the  Master reiterates  its  order "..  325  .." and  then the Helmsman confirms ".. 325 ..".
The ship is at about 0.5 miles far from the coast. 
The  data  show  that  VDR  when  the  VRM  circle "touches"  the  shore  is  going  to  be  deactivated.
At 21 42 07 is ordered 330 and the helmsman answered correctly.
At 21 42 40 Master sends the 2nd Officer on the left wing, the speed is about 16 knots.
At 21 43 08 is ordered 335.
At 21 43 33 is ordered 340.
At  21  43 44  the  speed  is  15.9,  the  Masterv orders,  always  in  English, "..  350  ..", the helmsman  does  not confirm  properly  (it  repeats  340)  and  the  order  is  confirmed  again,  specifying  the  side "starboard" and warning  that  otherwise  would  end  up  on  the  rocks  (taken from video recordings of the VDR to 21 4 3 46 the bow is oriented to 327°)

Ένα ακόμα που θέλω να σχολιάσω είναι η αποτυχία του συστήματος που μεταφέρει το κουμάντο από το βαπόρι στο γραφέιο που φάιενται καθαρά στο πόρισμα. ¨Οπως είχαμε συζητήσει *παλίοτερα* έτσι υποβαθμίζεται ο ναυτικός σε απλό "χειριστή του πλοίου" και όλες οι αποφάσεις πάιρνονται από κάπ0οιο αρχικαπετάνιο ή αρχιμηχανικό και οι επισκευές γίνονται από εξω τερικά συνεργεία (οπότε δφεν έχει απιτήσεις το πλήρωμα και δεν μας πολυνοι΄ζει αν βρούμε και ποιοτικά πληρώματα). ¨Ετσι βλέπουμε τον καπετάνιο του Costa Concordia να καταφέυγει "στη βοήθεια του τηλεφώνου" για να βρει την ασφαλή απόσταση από τις ακτές. Κανένας καπετάνιος δεν τα ξέρει απέξω αυτά αλλά συμβουλέυεται τους χάρτες, τους πιλότους και9 τις άλλες ναυτιλιακές εκδόσεις (έχουμε συζητήσει *εδώ* αναλυτικά) ώστε να πάρει τις αποφάσεις του. Όπως λέει το πόρισμα στο βαπόρι δεν υπήρχε καν ο χάρτης πρεοσέγισης του νησιού που θα φαίνονταν καθαρά οι ναυτιλιακοί κίνδυνοι που παραλέιπονται από χάρτες μεγαλύτερης κλίμακας.

Προφανώς δεν μιλάω για την υποστήριξη που πρέπει αν δίνει το γραφίο στο πλήρωμα. Δηλαδή σε μαι δύσκολη κατάσταση το στήσιμο μιαςς ομάδας διαχέιρησης κρίσεως που θα ενημερώσει τοα ΜΜΕ, θα ενημερώσει τους συγγενείς των επιβατών θα κανονίσει για salvage αν χρειάζεται, σε περιπτωση μηχανικής θα φροντίσει για τα αντλλακτικά που θα χρειαστούν και γενικά θα *υποστηρίζει τις αποφάσεις που παίρνει το πλήρωμα. 
*

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Αχ, αυτοί οι Ιταλοί!  Απορώ πώς αυτή η παιδαριώδης αγγλική μετάφραση έχει γίνει δεκτή σαν ... επίσημο έγγραφο.... Είμαι βέβαιος ότι έβαλαν, απλά, το ιταλικό κείμενο στο google και, όπως τους το έβγαλε, το πλασάραν σαν ...επίσημη μετάφραση.  Τέτοια αγγλικά δεν θα έγραφε ούτε αρχάριος μαθητής σε πρώτο τρίμηνο φροντιστηρίου. Ακόμα και και εδώ, δηλαδή,  καραγκιοζιλίκια και μπερλουσκονισμός.....   :Mad: 

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, και αφού μπόρεσα και άντεξα για λίγα μόλις λεπτά αυτό το φρικτό και αφόρητα κουραστικό κείμενο, έκανα κάποιες περαιτέρω διαπιστώσεις:

1) Η προβλεπόμενη υπηρεσιακή γλώσσα επικοινωνίας μεταξύ των μελών του πληρώματος  ήταν η ιταλική.
2) Το πλοίο παρέμεινε εκτός πορείας ακόμα και μετά από το προγραμματισμένο σημείο απ'όπου είχε προαποφασιστεί ότι θα ανακτούσε την αρχικώς προβλεπόμενη πορεία πλεύσης του. 
3) Παρ΄όλα αυτά, η ταχύτητα παρέμεινε στους 15-16 κόμβους, κάτι που κρίθηκε ως μη ορθή επιλογή, καθότι, με αυτούς τους κόμβους, το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο θέλει 1399 μέτρα (ή 0,7 του μιλίου) για να ακινητοποιηθεί, σε περίπτωση που κάτι τέτοιο χρειαζόταν.
4) Ουδείς από το πλήρωμα της γέφυρας βρισκόταν σε ακριανό σημείο,  προς την πλευρά της ακτής,    για άμεση οπτική εποπτέια επί των υδάτων και του βυθού κατά την διάρκεια της εκτός πορείας πλεύσης, ως όφειλαν με βάση την μικρή απόσταση από την ακτή.
5)  Κατά το επίμαχο χρονικό διάστημα, σε εξωτερικό σημεία της γέφυρας ευρίσκονταν άτομα άσχετα με το πλήρωμα, κάτι που ρητά απαγορεύεται.
6) Ο Πλοίαρχος μιλούσε συνεχώς στο κινητό του τηλέφωνο   , κάτι που επίσης απαγορεύεται, ρητά και δια ροπάλου....  :Dejection:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μέλη του πληρώματος ήταν στη γέφυρα όμως αλλά ήταν από το ξενοδοχειακό προσωπικό ήταν ο μετρ, ο αρχιλογιστής και ο αρχιμάγειρας (ελεύθερη μετάφραση του catering services Manager). Δεν φάινεται από το πόρισμα ο καπετάνιος να μιλά συνεχώς στο τηλέφωνο αλλά μιλούσε λίγο πριν αναλάβει τη διακυβέρνηση αυτό φάινεται στο συνημμένο αρχέιο που έιναι η απομαγνητοφώνηση των εγγραφών του VDR (έιναι παράρτημα του πορίσματος) οι σελίδες που μας ενδιαφέρουν είναι οι 6 και 7. Σίγουρα ακόμα και αν ήταν μέλη του πληρώματος δείχνουν να δυσκολέυουν την συγκέντρωση του πληρώματος της γέφυρας αφού έχει γίνει η γέφυρα καφενείο (φάινεται στη σελίδα 6 του συνημμένου αρχείου. Για να καταλλάβουμε καλύτερα όσα διαβάζουμε στη σελίδα 7 του συνημμένου αρχείου στο παρακάτω βίντεο βλέπουμε την προσωμοίωση των λεπτών λίγο πριν στη σύγγρουση (αν προσέξετε κάποιος διαβάζει και τους διαλόγους όπως ακούγονται στο VDR). Η προσομοίωση είναι και αυτή παράρτημα του πορίσματος.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4414429937370

Δεν φαινόταν το νησί όπως φάινεται στο βίντεο αφού ήταν πίσσα σκοτάδι, οπότε δεν θα βοηθούσε να υπάρχει άνθρωπος στις βαρδιόλες απλά να έβλεπε κάποιος το ραντάρ , που όπως βλέπουμε στο βίντεο έδειχνε καθαρά ότι πάνε στα βράχια.

----------


## ppgk2005

Μια περίληψη των συμπερασμάτων από το έγκυρο seatrade, για όσους δεν είχαμε χρόνο να διαβάσουμε το αναλυτικό (και κουραστικά μεταφρασμένο) πόρισμα:
http://www.seatrade-insider.com/news...-failures.html

----------


## Giovanaut

Να αναφέρουμε ότι την προσεχή Δευτέρα και στις 7 το πρωϊ (Ελλάδος) πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει η ανέλκυση του σκάφους μετά από 18μηνη προετοιμασία. Η διαδικασία θα ξεκινήσει μόνο αν το επιτρέψουν οι καιρικές συνθήκες, πράγμα που θα αποφασιστεί την Κυριακή.

Σύμφωνα με το e-nautilia.gr

----------


## karavofanatikos

Aς δούμε ένα ωραίο βίντεο για την διαδικασία της ανέλκυσης που θα ακολουθηθεί. Είναι γνωστό σε ποιο διαλυτήριο θα μεταφερθεί το πλοίο μετά την επιτυχή του ανέλκυση;;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71AuW7kHQsY

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδω live η ανελκυση !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κι *εδώ* από το BBC

----------


## Ergis

Καλημέρα,
Το όλο εγχείρημα θα διαρκέσει 2 μέρες!
Θα είναι εντυπωσιακό νομίζω το βίντεο σε fast trak!
Καλη επιτυχία να έχουν!

----------


## ppgk2005

> Εδω live η ανελκυση !



ή αν θέλετε κατευθείαν το feed του reuters  http://live.reuters.com/Event/Raisin...osta_Concordia 

γιατί μέσω του πρώτου θέματος δεν παίζει.... 

Επισυνάπτω 2 εικόνες πριν μια ώρα που δείχνουν την πρόοδο για όσου φίλους δεν μπορούν να δουν live

----------


## mastrokostas

> γιατί μέσω του πρώτου θέματος δεν παίζει....


Παιζει ! 
Μέχρι στιγμής τα πράγματα πηγαίνουν καλά και χωρίς απρόοπτα ,αν και είναι στο ξεκίνημα ! !

----------


## Ergis

Καλησπέρα,

Το θέαμα πραγματικά με έχει συνεπάρει.

Το πλοίο το "άφησα" το μεσημέρι με την μισή γέφυρα στο νερό και πλέον έχει βγει ολόκληρη εκτός.

Θα μπορούσαν τέτοιες τεχνικές να εφαρμωστούν και σε "δικά μας" ναυάγια; βλέπε Εξπρές Σαμίνα - Sea Diamond

----------


## lostromos

Μετά τη σημερινή ολοήμερη κάλυψη του BBC (διέκοψε κάπου στις 9.00μμ), τώρα έχουμε τη Telegraph για τη βραδυνή Live κάλυψη.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...tion-live.html

----------


## lostromos

Συνεχίζουμε εδώ (δεν δείχνουν όλοι, όλη τη νύχτα φαίνεται...)
http://globalnews.ca/news/841426/sal...sta-concordia/

----------


## lostromos

Ξανήρθε το BBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-24104643

----------


## mastrokostas

Το εφεραν στα ισια !

----------


## ppgk2005

Το θέαμα είναι συγκλονιστικό...... τα screen caps είνια από το live feed του Reuters που μεταδίδει συνεχώς
http://live.reuters.com/Event/Raisin...osta_Concordia

----------


## zamas

*Costa Concordia Salvage Operation Time Lapse - September 2013*



*'The Costa Concordia has been rotated'*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-24121651

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> Καλησπέρα.... Θα μπορούσαν τέτοιες τεχνικές να εφαρμωστούν και σε "δικά μας" ναυάγια; βλέπε Εξπρές Σαμίνα - Sea Diamond


Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το Diamond είναι και σε 180μ βάθος και σχεδόν κάθετα... Τελείως ανόμοια κατάσταση, και σαφώς πιο δύσκολο...  :Apologetic:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή και πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η επιχείρηση επαναφοράς του πλοίου σε πλεύσιμη - ορθή στάση, επαναφοράς και όχι βέβαια "ανέλκυσης" όπως διαβάζω και ακούω τις τελευταίες ημέρες (χάριν εντυπωσιασμού ???) από τα ΜΜΕ. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να είναι στην ίδια κατάσταση όπως και τους προηγούμενους 19 μήνες, ημιβυθισμένο, απλά τώρα αντί να κάθεται στον βυθό με την δεξιά του πλευρά, κάθεται κανονικά με την καρίνα του, έστω και πάνω σε μία πλατφόρμα.

Η ανέλκυση, τουλάχιστον κατά την άποψη μου, θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί όταν το πλοίο θα μπορεί πιά να πλεύσει (με τους πλωτήρες) και να απομακρυνθεί ρυμουλκούμενο από το νησί Τζίλιο. Και αυτό σύμφωνα με την Costa Crociere θα είναι εφικτό την άνοιξη του 2014, σε έξι - επτά μήνες δηλαδή από σήμερα. Καλό λοιπόν και πολύ ενδιαφέρον όλο το σόου, αλλά έχουμε ακόμα πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μας.

Ο λόγος που η απομάκρυνση του πλοίου θα καθυστερήσει πολύ ακόμα, είναι -σύμφωνα πάντα με την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία του- ότι το CONCORDIA παρουσιάζει σοβαρές ζημιές στην πλευρά (δεξιά) που είχε μείνει βυθισμένη από τον Ιανουάριο του 2012. Και επειδή υποθέτω δεν εννοεί τις μεγάλες πράγματι ζημιές (όπως είδαμε) που έχει υποστεί η υπερκατασκευή οι οποίες όμως λογικά δεν επηρρεάζουν την ρυμούλκηση του, θα υπενθυμίσω την απορία που είχαμε εκφράσει πολλοί όταν είχαμε δει το πλοίο να "μπατάρει" στα βράχια του Τζίλιο με την αντίθετη πλευρά από εκείνη που είχε προκληθεί το πολύ μεγάλο και ορατό "τοις πάσι" τόσο καιρό ρήγμα : Μήπως τελικά το CONCORDIA δεν είχε χτυπήσει μόνο με την αριστερή του πλευρά στην "ξέρα", αλλά είχε περάσει ολόκληρο από πάνω της με αποτέλεσμα να είχε δημιουργηθεί ρήγμα και στην δεξιά του πλευρά (ίσως και μεγαλύτερο από αυτό της αριστερής) ???

----------


## Ergis

Σύμφωνα με ειδησειογραφικο site η ανελκηση και ρυμουλκηση του πλοίου θα ολοκληρωθει την ανοιξη.Γράφτηκε μαλιστα ότι κατα την διάρκεια της επαναφοράς του πλοίου σε ορθη γωνια υπήρχε κίνδυνος το πλοίο να κοπεί στα 2!

Απολαύστε!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_91A9...&feature=share

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σύμφωνα με ειδησειογραφικο site η ανελκηση και ρυμουλκηση του πλοίου θα ολοκληρωθει την ανοιξη.


Έχει ήδη αναφερθεί, μόλις ένα ποστ πιό πριν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Costa Concordia: Ξεπερνά τα 5 εκατ. ευρώ ο θησαυρός που αναζητούν τώρα οι αρχές.




> Τώρα που το Costa Concordia “αναπνέει” ξανά, μια άλλη επιχείρηση  αρχίζει: αυτή της... ανακάλυψης των δύο σορών που δεν βρέθηκαν ποτέ,  αλλά και των κρυμμένων θησαυρών του πολυτελούς κρουαζιερόπλοιου.
> 
> Ο  σύγχρονος Τιτανικός αξίζει περί τα 590 εκατ. δολάρια. Ωστόσο, στα  σπλάχνα του το ναυάγιο κρύβει έναν πραγματικό θησαυρό που περιλαμβάνει  πολυτελή έπιπλα, πίνακες ζωγραφικής, σπάνιες μποτίλιες σαμπάνιας,  πανάκριβα κρασιά, αγάλματα, κρύσταλλα, χρήματα και, φυσικά, κοσμήματα  που φυλάσσονται στα χρηματοκιβώτια του πλοίου.
> 
> Έτσι, μια ομάδα  ειδικών πρόκειται πολύ σύντομα να περπατήσει στους διαδρόμους του για να  αναζητήσει τα υπάρχοντα των 4.000 επιβατών του. Μέχρι τώρα, οι  “θησαυροί” είχαν γίνει στόχος πολλών επιτήδειων, μεταξύ αυτών και της  ίδιας της Μαφίας, που επιστράτευσαν δύτες για να κάνουν πλιάτσικο.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με εκτιμήσεις, μέσα στην πλωτή πολιτεία υπάρχουν  έργα τέχνης και άλλα αντικείμενα, η αξία των οποίων υπολογίζεται στα 3  εκατ. ευρώ. Υπάρχουν πίνακες ζωγραφικής, γλυπτά διακεκριμένων  καλλιτεχνών από όλον τον κόσμο, πολυέλαιοι με κρύσταλλα Βοημίας,  ξυλογραφίες του κορυφαίου Ιάπωνα καλλιτέχνη Κατσουσίκα Χοκουσάι,  εκατοντάδες ψηφιακά έργα, χιλιάδες μεταξοτυπίες. Παράλληλα η αξία των  εμπορευμάτων που μετέφερε το πλοίο (συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των  κοσμημάτων) υπολογίζεται σε 2 εκατ. ευρώ. Όσο για τα μετρητά που  φυλάσσονται στα χρηματοκιβώτια εκτιμώνται από 20.000 έως 40.000 ευρώ.
> 
> Η  αρχή της επίσημης έρευνας θα γίνει ακριβώς από εκεί: από τα  χρηματοκιβώτια του πλοίου που βρίσκονται σε 150 καμπίνες και  τα  αντικείμενα που θα  βρεθούν, θα καταγραφούν και θα φωτογραφηθούν δίπλα  στο νούμερο της καμπίνας ώστε να επιστραφούν στους νόμιμους  ιδιοκτήτες  τους.


Πηγή : _inews.gr_

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

*Τελευταίο μπάρκο με το Costa Concordia*
Το «Costa Concordia», αν δεν κριθεί αξιόπλοο, θα μεταφερθεί σε διαλυτήριο με το πλοίο «Βάνγκαρντ»

O πληγωμένος γίγαντας της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας Costa Crociere μπορεί εδώ και λίγες ημέρες να στέκεται και πάλι στα πόδια του αλλά σε μερικούς μήνες θα αναγκαστεί να πραγματοποιήσει το τελευταίο του ταξίδι ως το λιμάνι, κοντινό ή μακρινό, στο οποίο θα παροπλιστεί και θα καταστραφεί. Οι επιλογές που έχουν στη διάθεσή τους οι επικεφαλείς της Costa είναι δύο: το «Costa Concordia» είτε θα ρυμουλκηθεί είτε θα φορτωθεί πάνω σε ένα άλλο πλοίο, ειδικά διαμορφωμένο για τη μεταφορά εξαιρετικά βαρέων φορτίων. Τη στιγμή που τα λιμάνια της Ιταλίας έχουν ήδη αρχίσει να ανταγωνίζονται για το ποιο θα υποδεχθεί στις εγκαταστάσεις του το τεράστιο κουφάρι, η εταιρεία Costa έχει ήδη εκφράσει έντονο ενδιαφέρον για τη ναύλωση - η προκράτηση έχει ήδη πραγματοποιηθεί - του φορτηγού πλοίου «Βάνγκαρντ», ενός θηρίου των θαλασσών το οποίο μπορεί να ανυψώσει ακόμη και ένα πετρελαιοφόρο και να το μεταφέρει σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο του κόσμου. 
Πρόκειται για ένα πλοίο-«σκελετό» σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα «Λα Ρεπούμπλικα». Το κατάστρωμα του «Βάνγκαρντ» βρίσκεται ελάχιστα πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας και, το κυριότερο, έχει τη δυνατότητα να βυθίζεται κάτω από το νερό για να φορτώνεται με κάθε είδους σκάφη, από πολεμικά πλοία μέχρι φορτηγά και κρουαζιερόπλοια. Μόνο σε μία από τις πλευρές του υπάρχει μια κατασκευή όπου βρίσκονται οι καμπίνες για το πλήρωμα και η γέφυρα. Το υπόλοιπο τμήμα του πλοίου είναι επίπεδο και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί όχι μόνο για τη μεταφορά κάθε τύπου σκαφών αλλά και για την επισκευή αυτών εν μέσω των ωκεανών. Το «Βάνγκαρντ» έχει μήκος 275 μέτρα και μπορεί να μεταφέρει φορτία βάρους έως και 120.000 τόνους, 10.000 περισσότερο από το βάρος τού εδώ και μερικές ημέρες ευθυγραμμισμένου κουφαριού. 
Επειτα από την κοινοποίηση του ενδιαφέροντος της εταιρείας Costa για το συγκεκριμένο ιδιότυπο σκαρί, οι Ιταλοί άρχισαν να υποψιάζονται πως το κουφάρι του «Costa Concordia» είναι πιθανό να μεταφερθεί σε κάποιο μακρινό λιμάνι και όχι στα κοντινά λιμάνια της Ιταλίας, διαφορετικά θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να ρυμουλκηθεί από έναν στόλο πανίσχυρων ρυμουλκών. Ωστόσο το «Βάνγκαρντ» είναι πολύ πιθανό να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τη μεταφορά του τεράστιου ναυαγίου ακόμη και σε λιμάνια που απέχουν μόλις μερικές δεκάδες μίλια από το νησί Τζίλιο, καθώς κανένας δεν μπορεί ακόμη να εγγυηθεί ότι έπειτα από την ολοκλήρωση των απαραίτητων εργασιών για τη μερική επισκευή του, το «Costa Concordia» θα επιπλεύσει και πάλι. 

ΥΠΟΨΗΦΙΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ. Μέχρι στιγμής, η εταιρεία Croce δεν αποκαλύπτει ποιο από τα υποψήφια λιμάνια θεωρεί το καταλληλότερο για τη διάλυση του κατεστραμμένου κρουαζιεροπλοίου της. Οι υποψηφιότητες είναι ήδη αρκετές - το Πιομπίνο, το Λιβόρνο, το Παλέρμο, η Τσιβιταβέκια - καθώς όποιο λιμάνι παραλάβει το κουφάρι, αυτόματα θα καρπωθεί και τα τουλάχιστον 100 εκατομμύρια ευρώ που θα κοστίσει η διάλυσή του. Πάντως ο ιταλός υπουργός Περιβάλλοντος Αντρέα Ορλάντο κατέστησε σαφές ότι στο τέλος θα επιλεγεί το πιο κοντινό λιμάνι που την περίοδο κατά την οποία πρόκειται να μεταφερθεί το «Κόστα Κονκόρντια» θα είναι έτοιμο να το υποδεχθεί.



Να μείνει στην Ιταλία
«Αυτό το ντέρμπι είναι παντελώς άχρηστο. Το σημαντικό είναι να αποτρέψουμε το ενδεχόμενο το Costa Concordia να διαλυθεί σε κάποιο λιμάνι του Τρίτου Κόσμου». Δήλωση του ιταλού υπουργού Περιβάλλοντος Αντρέα Ορλάντο αναφορικά με τη διαμάχη που έχει ξεσπάσει μεταξύ των ιταλικών λιμανιών για τη διάλυση του «Κόστα Κονκόρντια»



«Βουλιάζει» για να φορτωθεί!
Το πλοίο «Βάνγκαρντ» είναι ένα ημιβυθιζόμενο πλοίο, μήκους 275 μέτρων, της ολλανδικής εταιρείας Dockwise που ειδικεύεται στη μεταφορά φορτίων... τεραστίων διαστάσεων
Το «Βάνγκαρντ», που κατασκευάστηκε το 2012 στα ναυπηγεία της Hyundai στη Νότια Κορέα, μπορεί να μεταφέρει φορτία βάρους έως και 125.000 τόνων

Εχει τη δυνατότητα να βυθίζεται κάτω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας ώστε να φορτώνεται όχι με εμπορεύματα 
αλλά με πλοία, όπως το «Costa Concordia»

Η εταιρεία Costa Crociere ενδιαφέρεται να το νοικιάσει για τη μεταφορά του κουφαριού τού πρώην εντυπωσιακού κρουαζιερόπλοιού της από το νησί Τζίλιο στο λιμάνι όπου θα καταστραφεί.

Από ΝΕΑ

----------


## Trakman

Να υπθέσουμε ότι πρόκειται για το παρακάτω;

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shi...MMSI=244656000

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ΥΠΟΨΗΦΙΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ. Μέχρι στιγμής, η εταιρεία Croce δεν αποκαλύπτει ποιο από τα υποψήφια λιμάνια θεωρεί το καταλληλότερο για τη διάλυση του κατεστραμμένου κρουαζιεροπλοίου της. Οι υποψηφιότητες είναι ήδη αρκετές - το Πιομπίνο, το Λιβόρνο, το Παλέρμο, η Τσιβιταβέκια - καθώς _όποιο λιμάνι παραλάβει το κουφάρι, αυτόματα θα καρπωθεί και τα τουλάχιστον 100 εκατομμύρια ευρώ που θα κοστίσει η διάλυσή του_.
> 
> Από ΝΕΑ


Νομίζω ότι το δημοσίευμα των ΝΕΩΝ ή έχει μεταφράσει λάθος τα όσα μεταφέρει (υποθέτω ότι αυτά τα στοιχεία τα πήρε από κάποιο Ιταλικό δημοσίευμα), η ο συντάκτης του άρθρου έχει ...μαύρα μεσάνυχτα περί των ναυτιλιακών. Η πρόταση που έχω επισημάνει και υπογραμμίσει στην πιό πάνω παράθεση, μου φαίνεται εντελώς ακατανόητη. 

Το πλοίο δηλαδή μετά την ρυμούλκηση - μεταφορά του, θα παραληφθεί από κάποιο _λιμάνι_ (λιμενική αρχή, λιμεναρχείο, κρατικό οργανισμό ???) και όχι από κάποιο ναυπηγείο - διαλυτήριο ??? Και το λιμάνι θα καρπωθεί (θα εισπράξει) τουλάχιστον 100 εκατομμύρια ευρώ (!!!!!) που θα κοστίσει η διάλυση του πλοίου ??? Δηλαδή η COSTA CROCIERE αντί να πάρει χρήματα στέλνοντας (πουλώντας) το πλοίο για διάλυση σε οποιοδήποτε διαλυτήριο του κόσμου, θα πληρώσει από πάνω και πλέον των 100 εκατομμυρίων για αυτή την διάλυση ???

Τι να πω..... Ή ο συντάκτης - μεταφραστής του άρθρου έχει μαύρα μεσάνυχτα για τις διαλύσεις πλοίων, ή εγώ......

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

Βρέθηκαν οι σωροί των τελευταίων 2 επιβατών του Costa Concordia σήμερα 26/9/2013. Σύμφωνα με τους δύτες που επιχειρούν εντός του κουφαριού βρέθηκαν λείψανα τα όποια φαίνεται να ανήκουν στους 2 αγνοούμενους του άτυχου πλοίου,μια Ιταλίδα και έναν Ινδό.
Ο εντοπισμός τους έγινε κοντά στην «ζώνη 3 από το κέντρο του ναυαγίου» στο ύψος της γέφυρας νούμερο τέσσερα, στο σημείο όπου πιθανώς βρίσκονταν τα δυο θύματα – ο Ρουσέλ Ρεμπέλο και η Μαρία Γκράτσια Τρεκαρίκι- την στιγμή του ναυαγίου.
Ο επικεφαλής της Ιταλικής πολιτικής προστασίας Franco Gabrielli ανέφερε πως και μετά την κατάλληλη εξέταση DNA θα επιβεβαιωθεί 100 % οτι ήταν οι 2 τελευταίοι άτυχοι επιβαίνοντες ,των οποίων οι συγγενείς ενημέρωθηκαν αμέσως μετα το πέρας της διαδικασίας.Προσέθεσε μάλιστα πώς η ανεύρεση έστω και σε αυτή τη μορφή ήταν ένα γεγονός που κανείς δεν περίμενε ,αφου το πλοίο ήταν ημιβυθισμένο για 20 μήνες . Ο τραγικός απολογισμός του ναυαγίου ήταν 32 νεκροί.
Ας αναπαυθούν εν ειρήνη οι ψυχές αυτών.
ΠΗΓΗ :ARXIPELAGOS.COM

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είναι πιθανόν τα οστά που βρέθηκαν να ανήκουν _σε ζώα_ και όχι στους δύο αγνοούμενους του ναυαγίου..

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όπως αναφέρουν σήμερα πολλές ιστοσελίδες η νικήτρια χώρα για τη διάλυση του πλοίου είναι η ....... Τουρκία!!!! Δηλαδή θα περάσει μέσα απ' το Αιγαίο μας για να φτάσει εκεί.

----------


## lostromos

Καλησπέρα σ' όλους. Δεν ξέρω που βασίζεται το δημοσίευμα στα ΝΕΑ. Πάντως η τιμή scrap ενός πλοίου, υπολογίζεται με βάση το Lightship tonnage, ή αλλιώς στο βάρος του πλοίου (αν το βάζαμε πάνω σ ε μιά ζυγαριά. To Lightship του Costa Concordia το ξέρει κανείς? Βέβαια οι τιμές της αγοράς (συνημμένο), δεν αφορούν συνήθως κρουαζιερόπλοια, αλλά φορτηγά και tankers. Στα κροιυαζιερόπλοια συνηθως υπάρχει διαπραγμάτευση, καθώς αυτά περιέχουν και άλλα πράγματα στο εσωτερικό τους, που μπορεί να πουληθούν και να αποφέρουν κέρδος. Πάντως το Lightship είναι μικρότερο απ' το Gross tonnage (140.000tn). Μπορεί να είναι και κάτω απ το μισό. Το νούμερο (100εκ), δεν βγαίνει μόνο απ τη διάλυση. Ίσως εννοούν και τη ρυμούλκιση ως εκεί.  (Σημ. συμβαίνει κάτι περίεργο με το forum. Δε μπορώ ν' αλλάξω παράγραφο πατώντας Enter, γι' αυτό και αυτό το χύμα μήνυμα).

----------


## despo

Ενα ενδιαφέρον βίντεο σχετικά με το πλοίο


Costa_Concordia_Successful_Salvage_Operation.pps;

----------


## lostromos

> Ενα ενδιαφέρον βίντεο σχετικά με το πλοίο
> 
> 
> Costa_Concordia_Successful_Salvage_Operation.pps;


Φίλε despo καλησπέρα. Κάτι δεν έχεις κανει σωστά με το σύνδεσμο (link) που έχεις βάλει. Δε μπορώ να μεταφερθώ πουθενά κάνοντας κλικ επάνω του.

----------


## despo

Εχεις δίκιο φίλε lostromos. Λόγω του μεγάλου όγκου του αρχείου, αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα στη μεταφορά του. Θα προσπαθήσω ομως να το βάλω.

----------


## mike.giann

το προπερσινο συμβαν του concordia από την ωρα της επιβίβασης εως και την ωρα της αφιξης των ναυαγων στο λιμανι του νησιου τζιλιο, όπως καταγραφηκε από τις καμερες των επιβατων...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MtWxnRBVvg

----------


## Nautilia News

Ήταν 13 Ιανουαρίου 2012, η ημέρα που ο γίγαντας της COSTA, το COSTA COCORDIA προσέκρουσε σε αβαθή στο νησί Giglio της Ιταλίας.
2 χρόνια μετά, αυτές είναι οι φωτογραφίες που δόθηκαν στη δημοσιότητα από το εσωτερικό του COSTA CONCORDIA.

concordia collage.jpg

Δείτε τις φωτογραφίες με ένα *κλίκ* στην εικόνα

----------


## Nautilia News

cassoni2.jpg

*Τοποθετήθηκε ο πρώτος πλωτήρας στο Costa Concordia*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Nich Sloane is the mastermind behind the incredible salvage of the Costa Concordia. His technical expertise is superlative. His leadership has been glorious. http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-24123251

----------


## lostromos

Ζωντανή εικόνα απ' την επιχείρηση ανέλκυσης.
http://www.giglionews.it/2014/07/14/...ia-refloating/

----------


## pantelis2009

Κυκλοφορούν και άνθρωποι στο τελευταίο deck.

----------


## ppgk2005

βίντεο με timelapse όσων έγιναν σήμερα...

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-28299455

----------


## lostromos

Μια πολύ επεξηγηματική περιγραφή της όλης επιχείρισης ως το διαλυτήριο.
http://www.theguardian.com/world/ng-...io-interactive

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πράγματι επεξηγηματική η περιγραφή, μόνο που δεν είμαι καθόλου μα καθόλου σίγουρος ότι θα ακολουθηθεί αυτός ο τρόπος μεταφοράς του κρουαζιερόπλοιου. Και εννοώ ότι ενώ έχει ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία ανέλκυσης, δεν φαίνεται πουθενά το _DOCKWISE VANGUARD_ στο οποίο επρόκειτο να "φορτωθεί".

 Τελευταίο στίγμα της "world’s largest submersible platform" όπως την αποκαλεί το δημοσίευμα, ήταν πριν μία εβδομάδα (7/7ου) στο Κέιπ Τάουν στη νότια Αφρική, με αναφερόμενο προορισμό το Firth Of Forth στη Σκωτία όπου αναμένεται να φτάσει στα τέλη Ιουλίου.

Από ότι δε διάβασα σε άλλα δημοσιεύματα, το πιθανότερο (έως και βέβαιο) είναι ότι το _COSTA CONCORDIA_ δεν θα φορτωθεί τελικά, αλλά θα ρυμουλκηθεί στη Γένοβα με τους πλωτήρες που έχουν τοποθετηθεί στα πλαινά του.

----------


## lostromos

Λοιπόν πράγματι, φαίνεται πως είναι μιά σκέψη που έχει εγκαταλειφθεί.
Στο site του project (ναι υπάρχει site που ενημερώνει όποιον ενδιαφέρεται), υπάρχει ένα zip (3,5Mb), που περιέχει αρκετά PDF μέσα του. Το κάθε PDF ασχολείται και μ' άλλο θέμα. Πχ ρύπανση, ανέλκυση, πορείες προς Γένοβα κλπ
Το έχω κατεβάσει, αλλά δε νομίζω να μπορώ να το ποστάρω εδώ, λόγω μεγέθους.
Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται:
http://www.theparbucklingproject.com/?lang=en
Αφού ακυρώσετε το παράθυρο που σας καλεί να εγγραφείτε κάνοντας κλικ στο [Χ] πάνω δεξιά, πατήστε το κουμπί "Refloating phase: Media Kit", για να κατεβάσετε το zip.
Μέσα σ' ενα απ' τα αρχεία PDF, διάβασα ότι το πλοίο θα ρυμουλκηθεί με ρυμουλκά ως τη Γένοβα, με μιά ταχύτητα 2Knots.
Οι δε 2 πιθανές πορείες που θ' ακολουθήσει το convoy, είναι 208 ή 191 miles. 
Με 2 knots, καταλαβαίνετε πόσο θα του πάρει να φτάσει....

----------


## ppgk2005

> είτε κάνοντας κλικ στο [Χ] πάνω δεξιά, πατήστε το κουμπί "Refloating phase: Media Kit", για να κατεβάσετε το zip.
> Μέσα σ' ενα απ' τα αρχεία PDF, διάβασα ότι το πλοίο θα ρυμουλκηθεί με ρυμουλκά ως τη Γένοβα, με μιά ταχύτητα 2Knots.
> Οι δε 2 πιθανές πορείες που θ' ακολουθήσει το convoy, είναι 208 ή 191 miles. 
> Με 2 knots, καταλαβαίνετε πόσο θα του πάρει να φτάσει....


όντως αυτό είναι το σχέδιο και έχει εγκαταληφθεί το vanguard, αν και υπάρχουν θεωρίες συνομωσίας οτι σκοπεύουν να το βουλιάξουν στα βαθιά γιατί έχει ήδη ξεφύγει το κόστος... η βάση της ιστορίας είναι οτι με το έξτρα βάρος του νερού που θα υπάρχει μέσα στο πλοίο οι αντοχές του πλοίου θα είναι στο όριο.... για να δούμε...

εδώ είναι το λινκ του γραφικού αυτού τυπάκου
http://heiwaco.tripod.com/news811.htm 
λέει πολλά μπλα μπλα που δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να διαβάσω, αλλά η ουσία λέει οτι οι ασφαλιστικές θα έδιναν γύρω στα 600 εκ. για total constructive loss ενώ η μέχρι τώρα επιχείρηση έχει φτάσει στο 1 δις, χωρίς το κόστος της ρυμούλκησης και του scrapping που το υπολογίζει σε άλλα 200-300 εκ.

----------


## lostromos

Σήμερα ανακοίνωσαν ότι υπάρχει μια 12-ωρη καθυστέρηση στη πρόοδο των επιχειρήσεων.
Όπως γνωρίζαμε, 5 απ' τα κουτιά (πλωτήρες) που είχαν τοποθετηθεί στη δεξιά πλευρά του πλοίου, ήταν ψηλότερα απ' αυτά της αριστερής πλευράς του. 
Αιτία, η κλιση της επιφάνειας του βυθού, στο σημείο που βρίσκεται στο πλοίο.
Αυτά τα 5 κουτιά (πλωτήρες), θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν συμμετρικά με αυτά της αριστερής πλευράς του πλοίου, δηλ., στο ίδιο ύψος με τα άλλα (που βρίσκονται αριστερά). Στην ουσία, πρέπει να τα τοποθετήσουν μερικά μέτρα πιό πάνω.
Είπαν λοιπόν ότι, εκτιμούν 12 ώρες καθυστέρηση σε σχέση με το πλάνο, καθώς η μετατόπιση των πλωτήσων προς τα πάνω, παίρνει πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο απ' ότι υπολόγιζαν, καθως έχουν να κάνουν με αλυσίδες (καδένες), που ζυγίζουν αρκετούς τόνους.
http://www.giglionews.it/2014/07/16/...ia-refloating/

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> όντως αυτό είναι το σχέδιο και έχει εγκαταληφθεί το vanguard, αν και υπάρχουν θεωρίες συνομωσίας οτι σκοπεύουν να το βουλιάξουν στα βαθιά γιατί έχει ήδη ξεφύγει το κόστος... η βάση της ιστορίας είναι οτι με το έξτρα βάρος του νερού που θα υπάρχει μέσα στο πλοίο οι αντοχές του πλοίου θα είναι στο όριο.... για να δούμε...
> 
> ......εδώ είναι το λινκ του γραφικού αυτού τυπάκου....... λέει πολλά μπλα μπλα που δεν μπήκα στον κόπο να διαβάσω..........


Αστεία πράγματα και γελοιότητες που δεν αξίζει κανείς να ασχοληθεί. Μ' αρέσει μάλιστα που ενώ τον αποκαλείς "γραφικό τυπάκο" και λες ότι δεν μπήκες καν στον κόπο να διαβάσεις όλα όσα γράφει, μας τα μεταφέρεις για να ......τα διαβάσουμε εμείς.

Έχω την υποψία ότι οι διευθυντάδες και οι ιδιοκτήτες της εταιρείας  θα βλαστημούν ολονυχτίς και ολημερίς τον κάπτεν α-Σκετίνο τα τρία  τελευταία χρόνια. Όχι όμως γιατί το χτύπησε το βαπόρι στα βράχια (στον  καθένα θα μπορούσε να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο), αλλά που κατόπιν δεν το άφησε  ......να βουλιάξει στα βαθιά (να παίρνανε την ασφάλεια και να  τελειώνανε μιά και καλή) αλλά το 'φερε και το προσάραξε στα ρηχά του νησιού και το κατέστησε ...τουριστικό αξιοθέατο. Το κόστος της επιχείρησης ανόρθωσης, ανέλκυσης, ρυμούλκησης του πλοίου έχει πράγματι φτάσει σε δυσθεώρητα ύψη (ιλιγγιώδη ποσά),  αλλά .......ας μην το παρακάνουμε !!!!!!!!

Και βέβαια υπάρχει κίνδυνος να βυθιστεί το πλοίο κατά την διάρκεια της  μεταφοράς - ρυμούλκησης του, και είναι κάτι που πολλοί φοβούνται λόγω  της επιβαρυμένης του κατάστασης. Αλλά να λέμε ότι θα το βυθίσουν  σκόπιμα λίγο πριν φτάσει στο διαλυτήριο γιατί "έχει ξεφύγει το κόστος"  νομίζω ότι αγγίζει τα όρια της διαστημικής και αχαλίνωτης δημιουργίας  θεωριών συνομωσίας...........

----------


## Nautilia News

*Η ανέλκυση του COSTA CONCORDIA σε timelapse (video)*

----------


## ppgk2005

> Μ' αρέσει μάλιστα που ενώ τον αποκαλείς "γραφικό τυπάκο" και λες ότι δεν μπήκες καν στον κόπο να διαβάσεις όλα όσα γράφει, μας τα μεταφέρεις για να ......τα διαβάσουμε εμείς.


διάβασα λίγα και βασικά και όχι όλη την επιδεικτική και κουραστική φλυαρία του, μοιράστηκα μαζί σας αυτό που εγώ κατάλαβα ως βασική θεωρία του τύπου και έδωσα και το λινκ ως αναφορά του που βρήκα την πληροφορία - όπως κάνω πάντα, και όχι για να ζητήσω από κανέναν να τα διαβάσει αντί για εμένα.... οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω την αιχμή σου προς εμένα...

Υποστηρίζει οτι το πλοίο είναι αρκετά εξασθενημένο για να αντέξει τη ρυμούλκηση με τόσο έξτρα βάρος μέσα, και βασιζόμενος στις επανειλειμένες και αναπάντητες ερωτήσεις των αρχών του Giglio προς το consortium τον Μάιο και τον Ιούνιο για το πού θα πάει τελικά για διάλυση, βάζει και μια θεωρία οτι δεν σκοπεύουν να το πάνε για διάλυση αλλά να το βουλιάξουν σκόπιμα για να κλείσει αμεσότερα η όλη κατάσταση (και το κόστος της).

Επιπλέον, για όποιον θέλει να ασχοληθεί πέρα από το εύκολο (και ξεκάθαρο) επιχείρημα οτι φταίει ο Σκ(ρ)ετίνο που έβαλε το πλοίο σε τέτοιο κίνδυνο εξαρχής, βάζει και έναν ακόμα συλλογισμό: Προσπαθεί να υποστηρίξει ένα επιχείρημα οτι το πλοίο δεν ήταν "seaworthy" λίγο πριν την πρόσκρουση (υπό την έννοια των ελλείψεων επικοινωνίας & εκπαίδευσης του προσωπικού, ανοικτών πορτών υδατοστεγών κλπ) για να τεκμηριώσει οτι πέρα από τον πλοίαρχο υπάρχουν σοβαρότατες ευθύνες και στη διαχειρίστρια εταιρία - οι οποίες ευθύνες έγιναν γαργάρα στα πρόσφατα αθωωτικά πορίσματα. Και φέρνει σε σύγκριση την περίπτωση του Herarld of Free Enterprise, στην οποία οι ευθύνες ορθά επιμερίστηκάν και στην διαχειρίστρια εταιρία (προφανώς το πλοίο δεν ήταν seaworthy με ξεχασμένο ανοικτό καταπέλτη ο οποίος οφειλόταν στην κούραση του προσωπικού και την έλειψη μηχανισμών ελέγχου και αποτροπής).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> διάβασα λίγα και βασικά και όχι όλη την επιδεικτική και κουραστική φλυαρία του, μοιράστηκα μαζί σας αυτό που εγώ κατάλαβα ως βασική θεωρία του τύπου και έδωσα και το λινκ ως αναφορά του που βρήκα την πληροφορία - όπως κάνω πάντα, και όχι για να ζητήσω από κανέναν να τα διαβάσει αντί για εμένα.... οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω την αιχμή σου προς εμένα...


Καμμία απολύτως αιχμή φίλε μου, σε διαβεβαιώ. Περί απλής παρατήρησης επρόκειτο, δηλαδή ότι και εσύ ο ίδιος που μας μετέφερες το link, ουσιαστικά θεωρείς αυτά που αναφέρονται τουλάχιστον ως "γραφικά" και ανάξια σημασίας. Τουλάχιστον αυτό εγώ κατάλαβα από την στιγμή που αποκάλεσες τον γράφοντα "γραφικό τυπάκο".

Αυτό πάντως που δεν έχω μπορέσει να καταλάβω, είναι γιατί στα έξοδα της όλης επιχείρησης συμπεριλαμβάνεται και η διάλυση του πλοίου. Μέχρι και το πιό μικρό πλοιάριο που πηγαίνει για διάλυση αποφέρει κάποια χρήματα στον πλοιοκτήτη του. Γιατί στην περίπτωση του CONCORDIA είτε η εταιρεία του είτε οι ασφαλιστές του (δεν γνωρίζω σε ποιόν ανήκει πλέον το πλοίο) θα πληρώσουν και από πάνω για την διάλυση του ???

----------


## Nautilia News

*
Η ανέλκυση του COSTA CONCORDIA από άλλη οπτική γωνία..*

----------


## SteliosK

Φωτογραφία μέσα από τη γέφυρα..

5311_320818621427289_8400160786112342538_n.jpg
*Association Paquebots   & Marine Marchande - APMM Le Havre /facebook*

----------


## mastrokostas

Θα θελα να γνωρισω τον project manager αυτου του εργου !!!
 Το δύσκολο της όλης επιχειρήσεις ήταν να το φέρουν ισότροπα !τα αλλά ήταν σχετικά ποιο (εύκολα) !

----------


## Nautilia News

*Αναχώρησε για τη Γένοβα το COSTA CONCORDIA (photo)*

----------


## Ilias 92

Αν ήταν άλλες εποχές θα το τσιμπουσε κανένας Λελακης σε τιμή σκράπ και θα το επισκεύαζε αλλά η ελληνικη κρουαζιέρα έχει πεθάνει προ πολλού.

----------


## lostromos

Αναχώρησε πράγματι το convoy για Γένοβα.
Το περίεργο είναι πως το AIS του λειτουργεί, το εμφανίζει ως Costa Concordia με ταχύτητα 2 knots και προορισμό Γένοβα!
Περιστοιχίζεται απο ρυμουλκά.

----------


## basilis.m

εμενα αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι οτι ενω το πλοιο ειναι καταδικασμενο ετσι κι αλλιως του εβαλαν φωτα μεσα εξω! σε καποια 
φωτογραφια ειναι ενας εργατης και κανει υδροβολη στην πλωρη λιγες ωρες αφου ηρθε στην επιφανεια λες και του κανει ετησια συντηρηση

----------


## lostromos

Με τόσα εκατομμύρια που ξοδεύτηκαν για την ανέλκυσή του, τα φώτα και η υδροβολή είναι αμελητέα έξοδα.
Μη ξεχνάμε ότι το παρακολουθεί όλος ο κόσμος.
Το Costa Concordia πρέπει να πάει για διάλυση καθαρό και φωτεινό, όπως αρμόζει σ' ένα τέτοιο πλοίο. 
Τι άλλο να υποθέσω?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πράγματι τα φώτα και η υδροβολή (αν βέβαια επρόκειτο περί υδροβολής) είναι αμελητέα έξοδα, οπωσδήποτε όμως δεν έγιναν για να πάει για διάλυση το πλοίο "καθαρό και φωτεινό". Ούτε φωτεινό είναι, ούτε -πολύ περισσότερο- καθαρό (στραπατσαρισμένο και μέσα στη χλέμπα είναι).

Ο όποιος φωτισμός μπήκε σε ένα πολύ μικρό κομμάτι του για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι από τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβρη όταν και είχε ολοκληρωθεί η ανόρθωση του, συνεργεία δούλευαν πάνω στο πλοίο επί 24ώρο, και όλοι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι (συνεργεία ερευνών, δύτες, τεχνικοί κάθε είδους) όπως είναι λογικό έπρεπε να βλέπουν που πατάνε και που βρίσκονται. Επίσης πολλοί άνθρωποι -όπως είδαμε σε φωτό- βρίσκονται επί του πλοίου και σε αυτό το τελευταίο του ταξίδι προς την Γένοβα. Ο δε όποιος καθαρισμός, έγινε μόνο στην πλώρη - καθρέφτη όταν το πλοίο τις τελευταίες ημέρες "σηκώθηκε" κάποια μέτρα περισσότερο πριν την ρυμούλκηση του.

Αυτό που σε εμένα έκανε εντύπωση, είναι μόνο το γεγονός ότι το πλοίο σε αυτό το ταξίδι του εκπέμπει και πάλι κανονικά στο σύστημα AIS. Mε το όνομα του, τα πλήρη στοιχεία του, την ταχύτητα του (!!!), μέχρι και τον προορισμό και την ημερομηνία αφίξης του. Αυτό ναι, αδυνατώ να κατανοήσω τον λόγο αυτής της κίνησης (τοποθέτηση νέας ή επισκευή της παλιάς και λειτουργία της συσκευής AIS). Πολύ δε περισσότερο από την στιγμή που η κίνηση του πλοίου υποδηλώνεται σε όποιον ενδιαφερόμενο (παραπλέοντα πλοία, λιμενικές αρχές) από τις εκπομπές στο σύστημα AIS όλων των άλλων πλοίων (ρυμουλκά, συνοδευτικά) που βρίσκονται μαζί του.

----------


## lostromos

@ Espresso Venezia
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
Φιλε Espresso Venezia, έχεις καμία σχέση με τη ΤΤΕ line του Μαγκληβέρα?
Ο πατέρας μου δούλευε εκεί για 6 χρόνια τη δεκαετία του 80.

----------


## mastrokostas

Εφτασε  σημερα το πρωί-πρωί στη Γενοβα !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και με την άφιξη του στη Γένοβα, αποδεικνύεται περίτρανα ότι δεν υπήρχε πρόθεση να βυθιστεί το πλοίο κατά την διάρκεια της ρυμούλκησης του. Εκτός κι αν..... το προσπάθησαν αλλά δεν τα κατάφεραν !!!!!

@ lostromos
Όχι φίλε, δεν έχω-είχα καμία σχέση με την εταιρεία που αναφέρεις.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ακομη τον Ινδο καμαρωτο δεν τον εχουν βρει !
http://www.kathimerini.gr/777904/gal...osta-concordia

----------


## Nautilia News

*
Έφθασε στη Γένοβα το Costa Concordia (photo-video)*

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδω πιστεύω οτι το βαπορι θα κοπει σε καμματια ,και μετα θα σταλει σε καποιο διαλυτήριο !Δυσκολο το βλεπω να το διαλυσουν στην Γενοβα !

----------


## Eng

> Εδω πιστεύω οτι το βαπορι θα κοπει σε καμματια ,και μετα θα σταλει σε καποιο διαλυτήριο !Δυσκολο το βλεπω να το διαλυσουν στην Γενοβα !


Ειναι το γοητρο της εταιριας κολοσου.. Βεβαια καποια σκεψη κροσαρει το μυαλο μου, μπας και θελουν να διασωσουν περιουσιακα στοιχεια απο μεσα?? Χαζο? Ισως..ισως και οχι..(χωρις να εκφραζω λαβες συνομοσιολογικες). Αλλα η Γενοβα οπως τα λες, δεν ειναι διαλυτηριο πλοιων.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ειναι το γοητρο της εταιριας κολοσου.. Βεβαια καποια σκεψη κροσαρει το μυαλο μου, μπας και θελουν να διασωσουν περιουσιακα στοιχεια απο μεσα?? Χαζο? Ισως..ισως και οχι..(χωρις να εκφραζω λαβες συνομοσιολογικες). Αλλα η Γενοβα οπως τα λες, δεν ειναι διαλυτηριο πλοιων.


Δεδομένης της κατάστασης του καραβιού και της περιβαλοντικής προστασίας της θάλασσας για την οποία έχει δεσμευθεί η σύμπραξη της ανέλκυσης και ρυμούλκησης, δεν μπορούσαν να ρισκάρουν την ρυμούλκησή του σε διαλυτήριο (π.χ Τουρκία) και μεταφέρθηκε στο πλησιέστερο ασφαλές λιμάνι που είναι η Γένοβα απ' όπου λογικά θα ξεκινήσει η ανακύκλωσή του.

----------


## Eng

Σωστη τοποθετηση. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ....δεν μπορούσαν να ρισκάρουν την ρυμούλκησή του σε διαλυτήριο (π.χ Τουρκία) και μεταφέρθηκε στο πλησιέστερο ασφαλές λιμάνι που είναι η Γένοβα απ' όπου λογικά θα ξεκινήσει η ανακύκλωσή του.


Κατά την προσωπική μου γνώμη, το CONCORDIA λόγω της φύσεως των ζημιών που έχει υποστεί, δεν θα μπορούσε να πάει για διάλυση (ή έστω για να _"ξεκινήσει η ανακύκλωση του"_ όπως κομψά το έθεσε ο φίλος TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA) πουθενά αλλού εκτός από κάποιο ναυπηγείο στις κοντινές ακτές της δυτικής Ιταλίας. Και εξηγούμαι :

Όχι μόνο δεν μπορούσαν να ρισκάρουν την ρυμούλκησή του στο Aliaga της Τουρκίας, μία απόσταση σχεδόν εξαπλάσια από αυτήν της Τζίλιο - Γένοβα την οποία το πλοίο την έκανε ....."μετά φόβου θεού" με την συνδρομή πλωτήρων και την συνεχή παρουσία δίπλα του κάπου δέκα ρυμουλκών - Supply ships, αλλά και πρακτικά, ακόμα και αν έφτανε ρυμουλκούμενο στο Aliaga δεν θα υπήρχε τρόπος να βγει στο διαλυτήριο, κοινώς να προσαράξει και να τραβηχτεί έξω στην παραλία. Το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα θα αντιμετώπιζε ακόμα και αν δεν ερυμουλκείτο, αν έφτανε δηλαδή σε κάποιο διαλυτήριο φορτωμένο με απόλυτη ασφάλεια πάνω σε κάποιο πλοίο "βαρέων βαρών". Πως αλήθεια ένα πλοίο του τύπου του DOCKWISE VANGUARD θα "ξεφόρτωνε" το CONCORDIA σε μία παραλία διαλυτηρίου, για να μην μιλήσουμε βέβαια για το σε τι δυσθεώρητα ύψη θα ανέβαινε ο πρυπολογισμός διάλυσης του πλοίου αν έκανε ένα τόσο μεγάλο ταξίδι φορτωμένο στο DOCKWISE VANGUARD.

Αν ανατρέξουμε λίγο πίσω στο παρελθόν, θα δούμε ότι στον διαγωνισμό που είχε προκυρήξει η εταιρεία ή οι ασφαλιστές του CONCORDIA, είχαν λάβει μέρος μόνο ναυπηγεία από την Ιταλία, και πιθανότατα οι λόγοι που συνέβη αυτό είναι οι παραπάνω που ανέφερα.

Έχω την εντύπωση (χωρίς οπωσδήποτε να διεκδικώ το αλάθητο μιας ούτε είμαι αλλά ούτε και το "παίζω" ειδικός) ότι το CONCORDIA λόγω του μεγέθους του, του τονάζ του αλλά και των μεγάλων ζημιών που έχει, μπορεί να "βγει έξω" μόνο επάνω σε δεξαμενή, και πιθανότατα εκεί επάνω να πρέπει να γίνει και το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της διάλυσης του (αν όχι όλη). Τώρα για το αν θα διαλυθεί κανονικά, ή σε μεγάλα τμήματα που με την σειρά τους θα οδηγηθούν σε άλλο διαλυτήριο (αν και το βρίσκω κάπως απίθανο το τελευταίο), νομίζω μικρή σημασία θα έχει.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Πλοίαρχος Costa Concordia: Το πλήρωμα φταίει για το ναυάγιο γιατί...*

----------


## Nautilia News

concordia_salvage_5.png.jpg

*26 έτη φυλάκισης προτείνουν οι εισαγγελείς για τον πλοίαρχο του Costa Concordia*

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 163800
> 
> *26 έτη φυλάκισης προτείνουν οι εισαγγελείς για τον πλοίαρχο του Costa Concordia*



...και τελικά "εισέπραξε" 16 χρόνια κάθειρξη για ανθρωποκτονία εξ' αμελείας (32 θύματα) και πρόκληση ναυαγίου. Όπως λέτε και εσείς οι αγγλομαθείς, he got what he deserved, αν και προς το παρόν δεν θα πάει στη φυλακή, αφού το πρωτοβάθμιο δικαστήριο έκρινε ότι δεν είναι ύποπτος φυγής και, έτσι, ανέστειλε την υπόθεση μέχρι την έκδοση απόφασης στον επόμενο βαθμό δικαιοδοσίας, παρόλο που ο εισαγγελέας πρότεινε το αντίθετο....  
   Ο ίδιος ο πλοίαρχος παραπονιέται ότι έχει γίνει εξιλαστήριο θύμα προκειμένου να τη γλυτώσουν άλλοι, μάλλον συνήθης ισχυρισμός ρουτίνας σε τέτοιες υποθέσεις.
   Επί της ουσίας προέβαλε στο ακροατήριο  τον ισχυρισμό ότι, εαν είχε ειδοποιηθεί από το πλήρωμα 30 δευτερόλεπτα πριν την πρόσκρουση στο βράχο, το δυστύχημα δεν θα είχε γίνει, κάτι που το δικαστήριο δεν έκανε δεκτό...   
   Πάντως, στην Ιταλία εξακολουθεί να θεωρείται από τους πλέον μισητούς ανθρώπους....  Και μάλλον δικαίως, καθότι την ώρα που η διάσωση δεν είχε ακόμα καν καλά καλά ξεκινήσει και οι επιβάτες πνιγόντουσαν, εκείνος απεικονίζεται  σε φωτο να απομακρύνεται  από το πλοίο πάνω σε βάρκα, εντελώς ατσαλάκωτος, σαν τη γκόμενα που μόλις βγήκε από το κομμωτήριο και αφήνει τους άντρες της παρέας να κάνουν τη λάντζα!!   Ντροπή του! Γιατί  τόσο αυτός, όσο και κάποιοι άλλοι πολύ συγκεκριμένοι πλοίαρχοι τον τελευταίο καιρό, προσπαθούν να εγκαινιάσουν και να επιβάλουν *ένα νέο light δημοσιοσχεσίτικο καπετανιλίκι* επιπέδου δημοσίου υπαλλήλου, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι _"κάνω την τυπική δουλειά που προβλέπει η σύμβαση και η θέση μου, εισπράττω τον παχυλό μισθό, χρησιμοποιώ τη στολή και τον τίτλο του καπετάνιου για το κοινωνικό εφέ, και όταν σκάσουν τα πραγματικά δύσκολα, κάνω τον "κινέζο", σφυρίζω αδιάφορα,  "την κάνω_ _α' λα γαλλικά για  το σπίτι μου", και αφήνω το φιλότιμο χαμηλόβαθμο πλήρωμα να βγάλει το φίδι από την τρύπα σε συνεργασία με τις αρμόδιες αρχές"_.....!
Αυτό το νέο καπετανιλίκι δεν θα πρέπει να γίνει δεκτό από τη ναυτική βιομηχανία, και αυτοί οι λίγοι (θέλω να πιστεύω) "οραματιστές του" θα πρέπει να εξοβελίζονται, εφόσον βέβαια καθίσταται δυνατό να εντοπιστούν πριν να είναι αργά!     :Apologetic:

----------


## pantelis2009

Οπερατέρ μπήκε κρυφά στο κουφάρι του Costa Concordia που έχει μεταφερθεί στο λιμάνι της Γένοβα, τράβηξε βίντεο και φωτογραφίες και έφυγε σαν κύριος χωρίς να τον πάρει είδηση κανείς. Στην πορεία τα ανέβασε στο διαδίκτυο.
Πηγή με φωτο και βίντεο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eνα link με την προοδο διαλυσης του πλοιου

http://gcaptain.com/a-current-look-a.../#.VkShatLhDcs

----------


## pantelis2009

*Οριστικά 16 χρόνια φυλακή στον κυβερνήτη του Costa Concordia**Στο ναυάγιο του κρουαζιερόπλοιου, στις 13 Ιανουαρίου του 2012, ανοικτά των ακτών της Τοσκάνης, έχασαν την ζωή τους τριάντα δυο άνθρωποι και δεκάδες άλλοι τραυματίσθηκαν.*Το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο της Ιταλίας επιβεβαίωσε την καταδίκη του Φραντσέσκο Σκεττίνο, κυβερνήτη του Costa Concordia, σε δεκαέξι χρόνια φυλάκισης. 

Στο ναυάγιο του κρουαζιερόπλοιου, στις 13 Ιανουαρίου του 2012, ανοικτά των ακτών της Τοσκάνης, έχασαν την ζωή τους τριάντα δυο άνθρωποι και δεκάδες άλλοι τραυματίσθηκαν.

Ο Σκεττίνο περίμενε την ανακοίνωση της δικαστικής ετυμηγορίας μπροστά από τις φυλακές Ρεμπίμπια της Ρώμης και ο δικηγόρος του έκανε γνωστό ότι αμέσως μετά την δημοσιοποίηση της απόφασης χτύπησε την πόρτα της φυλακής, «διότι εμπιστεύεται την δικαιοσύνη». Η δικαστική αυτή απόφαση θεωρείται οριστική, αλλά οι συνήγοροι υπεράσπισης του πρώην καπετάνιου, πρόσθεσαν ότι θα αποφασίσουν, τις επόμενες ημέρες, αν πρόκειται να προσφύγουν και στην ευρωπαϊκή δικαιοσύνη.

Κατά την υπεράσπισή του ο Φραντσέσκο Σκεττίνο παραδέχθηκε ότι έδωσε εντολή να γείρει, το πλοίο, κοντά στο νησί Τζίλιο, ώστε να κάνει ένα είδος υπόκλισης κοντά στον τόπο διαμονής ενός γνωστού και έμπειρου καπετάνιου, κάτι που ήταν ένας συνηθισμένος «φόρος τιμής». Πρόσθεσε, όμως, πως όταν κατάλαβε ότι το πλοίο ήταν πολύ κοντά στα βράχια, ζήτησε να διορθωθεί η πορεία πλεύσης, και οι υφιστάμενοί του (κυρίως ο πηδαλιούχος) έκαναν, συνολικά, οκτώ λάθη.

Η καταδικαστική απόφαση του εφετείου, η οποία, ουσιαστικά, επιβεβαιώθηκε από το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο, είχε υπογραμμίσει, μεταξύ των άλλων, ότι ο Σκεττίνο εγκατέλειψε το Concordia ενώ στο μισοβυθισμένο πλοίο βρίσκονταν ακόμη πολλοί επιβάτες, και ότι ήλεγχε την πλεύση του κρουαζιερόπλοιου, βασιζόμενος περισσότερο στο ένστικτό του και λιγότερο στην λεπτομερή χαρτογράφηση

ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

COSTA CONCORDIA.jpg 15-12-2008

Tο άτυχο βαπόρι απέναντι απ'την παγόδα.

----------

